# user expired - problems resetting

## zum

soz a n00b; but trying   :Razz: 

whiles back installed and and setup server and added some accounts

issue is one of those accounts has expired and I'm having problems unlocking it

thought/tried (for user George)

1/ >user -e 2006-02-28 george

- but tells me user already exists

2/ >passwd -u george

- but does seemed to have cut the mastard

help appreciated

----------

## dnas

zum, normally when you do 

```
passwd -S USERNAME
```

You'll get the status of the account when there is an L in it it's indeed locked.

unlocking is normally with these commands:

```

passwd -u USERNAME

```

If you check the status of the useraccount again with the (-S) option the L normally must been changed into a P

grtz

----------

## Maedhros

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Other Things Gentoo.

----------

## zum

seems the account has expired (user = george)

> web02 ~ # passwd -S george

> george P 12/28/2005 0 99999 7 -1

tried 

> web02 ~ # passwd -u george

> Password changed.

> web02 ~ # passwd -S george

> george P 12/28/2005 0 99999 7 -1

but still no joy...

----------

## zum

surely its just me being a nub

any bright suggestions?

really need to get this sorted

----------

## pjp

Moved from Other Things Gentoo

----------

## zum

help please

very nice of the mediators to keep moving my post around

but really I'd rather has some help   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## zeuz

I'm having the same problem as you, both root and my user has "expired", but I can still use them. crontab doesn't work though.

----------

## zum

glad its not only me then

would have though it was quiet a simple/common problem and there would be somewhere out with the knowledge to be able to set us straight...

but hey there I go trying to think again

----------

## humbletech99

It would seem to indicate that you should be able to log in with this account.

According to the info given, the account was not locked, nor would it ever be. It also has a usable password according to the output.

If you can't log in, then do as root:

```
passwd george
```

then when prompted, enter a new password, press enter and then type it in again to confirm the password.

then exit and try to log in at a console with user george and password newpassword.

Let me know how it goes.

----------

## zum

thanks for the advise

it however has not helped

changing the users pass has not allowed them to reaccess the server

----------

## humbletech99

Is it only this one user on the machine that cannot log in to this server? Are all the other users ok?

What happens exactly when you try to log in to this server with this user? Does it just exit and go back to the login silently or does it say authentication failed and then go back to the login?

If you have working root access check your logs for error messages regarding the authentication failure.

Post back and I'll help further.

----------

## zum

ok sorted...

web02 ~ # chage -l george

Last password change                                    : Dec 30, 2005

Password expires                                        : never

Password inactive                                       : never

Account expires                                         : Dec 11, 2005

Minimum number of days between password change          : 0

Maximum number of days between password change          : 99999

Number of days of warning before password expires       : 7

web02 ~ # chage -E 2006-01-31 george

chage -E 2006-01-31 george

web02 ~ # chage -l george

Last password change                                    : Dec 30, 2005

Password expires                                        : never

Password inactive                                       : never

Account expires                                         : Jan 31, 2006

Minimum number of days between password change          : 0

Maximum number of days between password change          : 99999

Number of days of warning before password expires       : 7

had to RTFM   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

